# Pectic Enzyme??



## JohnnyK68 (Jan 1, 2007)

I am going to make 3 Gals of Apple Juice wine froma recipe I found on the internet. It calls for .5 tsp of pectic enzyme. Problem is I dont have any here. Is it absolutley necessary? Can I juice from a fresh lemon in its place? Thanks.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2007)

I would not try without pectic enzyme. Juice from a lemon will only
replace acids not pectic enzyme. Pectic enzyme is used to break down a
fruit and reduce pectin haze. Apple wine is a problem child with
clearing and will need any means possible to help such as the pectic
enzyme. This is not an ingredient that you ever want to skip on. 

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## JohnnyK68 (Jan 1, 2007)

wade said:


> I would not try without pectic enzyme. Juice from a lemon will only replace acids not pectic enzyme. Pectic enzyme is used to break down a fruit and reduce pectin haze. Apple wine is a problem child with clearing and will need anymeans possible to help such as the pectic enzyme. This is not an ingredient that you neverwant to skip on.




Ok Wade. Thaks for the info. I will order it tomorrow.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2007)

Johnny, Apple wine and Pear wine are two of the most problematic wines
that will benefit the most from pectic enzyme. They are two of the most
pectin-rich fruits out there. They have a long chain of carbohydrate
compounds that will mess up a fruit wines stability.


----------



## Cracked Cork (Jan 1, 2007)

A little amylase or the startch doesnt hurt either with apple wines. Crackedcork


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2007)

Never heard of those cracked. Can you elaborate?


----------



## scotty (Jan 1, 2007)

Doesnt the recipe call for 1/2 teaspoon per gallon???????


----------



## Bert (Jan 1, 2007)

I would go with Scotty...I think 1/2 tps per gal. of powdered pectic enzyme..just thinking of other recipes I have done.


----------



## paubin (Jan 2, 2007)

If I remember correctly amylase is to get rid of starch haze. It's used more in beer than wine. 


Pete


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 2, 2007)

It depends on whether you are you are using liquid or powder. There was something of a discussion on it when I did a mango apple earlier this year.



I added 1/4 tsp for 6 gallons and then filtered after. The filtering won't take out pectin haze but the end results were good. 

I bottled in August, if I remeber correctly and tried a bottle before Christmas. It's still rocket fuel and I won't be trying another bottle until the late summer next year (oops, this year).Mango apple discussion*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## Cracked Cork (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry Wade, I meant amylase for starch, there is some in apples, not a
lot, but anything to help things clear up is worth a shot. Here is a
link to starch in apples:



http://nsapples.com/teacher/t5schem.htm



You can even do a simple iodine test to see if its in there and causing a problem.



Crackedcork


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks guys as I never heard or tried this. Next time I do an apple I
will try as I had a hard time clearing mine. Even the SuperKleer
struggled!


----------



## bmorosco (Jan 3, 2007)

Just a little added info....Pectins are the substances that cause jelling and are abundant in fruits such as apples — especially if they are slightly underripe. Winemakers use pectic enzyme to convert pectins to sugars because these waxy substances stay suspended in the wine and cause cloudiness.


I love this !!


----------

